# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Purebreds WBTB DEILD Tutorial / Lucid Dreams regularly

## Purebred

There are so many tutorials on the forum. For example, you probably know what DEILD is and the basic concept of it. But all of the tutorials lack important information, which is the cause of all the unsuccessful experiences. That's why, I decided, to create this thread and sum up everything I know and everything I've experienced so far, considering practise of the fabulous technique - DEILD. It's up to you to follow these instructions or not, but keep in mind, that for the past 6 months, I've experimented with this specific way to enter the world of Lucid Dreaming and I only want to help for those, who are struggling.

P.S. Thank you, Michael Raduga, for all the knowledge and information you passed.

What is DEILD and how my tutorial is different.
Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream. The title explains itself. Even thou, it's a little bit misleading. Exiting a dream basically means recognizing a state of your mind, which appears, when you are counsciously leaving your about-to-end dream. And it is not crucial thing for this technique to work. In fact, it is too hard for beginners, because it requires a lot of experience and good dream recall. What I'm trying to say, is that even if you move after waking up, the possibility of entering LD is still high. DEILD, in my opinion, is finding yourself awake in the middle of a night (or early morning) and applying some specific techniques, which result in Lucid Dream. So, let's move on.

Step 1: WBTB
REM sleep normally occurs close to the morning, that's why dream recall gets better and it is 100x times easier to achieve Lucid Dream if you use Wake Back To Bed (WBTB) method. When trying to succeed at DEILD this is not an exception. Waking up after 4 - 6 hours of sleep and staying awake for 3 - 50 minutes (you should leave your bad and go to the toilet or get a glass of water) is very important.

Step 2: Building Motivation
Motivation is crucial thing in our lives. Without it, we wouldn't be able to reach anything and existence itself would be pointless. Lucid Dreaming is the same. Without motivation, it would be close to impossible to explore the amazing world of our dreams.  There are few ways to build our motivation up, while we are using WBTB method:

*Decide what you are going to do after entering Lucid Dream. In other words, have a plan consisting of few steps. For example:
 1. Touch evertyhing around for stabilization.
 2. Fly around the world. 
 3. Kick a puppy. 
     And so on.

*Another great way to build up your motivation is getting horny. It sounds stupid, but it does work. Just before you go back to bed after WBTB, imagine a sex scene with a girl of your dreams. Believe me, it does work, because all you want to is materialize your imagination, once you are in Lucid Dream. Super effective. But your Lucid Dream can get wasted too, if you know what I mean.  :smiley: 

* Mantras are pretty helpful too. Repeating in your head "I'm the GOD of Lucid Dreaming" or "I succeed at Lucid Dreaming every time I try" builds up huge motivation. But don't use mantras, which are formed in future tense, like "I will succeed." Mantras like these leave space for doubts.

The best time to build your motivation is after sleeping for 4 - 6 hours or in other words - when using WBTB. But it can be done anytime you want and it always helps.
Step 3 - Mantra for successful awakening
After getting up for WBTB and building your motivation, go back to sleep. Now, your job is to fall asleep with mantra similar to this: "I won't move, when I wake up and I will remember to apply techniques." Science has proved that you wake up with the same thought in your head, tha*t you fell asleep with.

Step 4 - Waking up
Now the hard part comes in. Conscious awakening is crucial for DEILD to work. Considering that you used WBTB and went back to bed with the mantra mentioned above will make it easier. You may fail at your first try, but don't give up and try another night. Eventually, you will get it. If you find yourself awake, but accidently fall asleep again, try to notice another one of your awakenings. There might be up to 5+ awakenings even on your first try. 
IMPORTANT 
The easiest way to wake up consciously is to exit a dream, but, as I mentioned before, there is no guaranteed way to do it, since it comes with time and experience. SO, EVEN IF YOU MOVE A LITTLE BIT, DO NOT GIVE UP. IT DECREASES THE CHANCE OF GETTING INTO LUCID DREAM, BUT POSSIBILITY STILL EXISTS 
Let's carry on to the most important thing - techniques.

Step 5 - Techniques
Other DEILD tutorials lack this step. Their advice is to lay down and wait for your Lucid Dream to start. Wrong. There are many things you can and must do after successful conscious awakening. Here are some examples:

Nr. 1 Observe your closed eyelids. Do not stare at them, just observe. Let images pop up and pop out. Do not cling on any of them and slowly dift into them as you enter Lucid Dream. If there are no images after 5 seconds of observing, move on to the other technique.

Nr. 2 Listen around. Are there any unusual noises? Or maybe someone talking? If there are strange sounds - cling onto them. Try hearing them louder and louder. Once they are as loud as they can be, you are already in a Lucid Dream. All that's left is to stand up, levitate, roll out of the bed, fall through your bed without using your physical body. It sounds hard and strange, but it's easy once you try. If there are no sounds after 5 seconds of listening, move on to the other technique.

Nr. 3 Imagine that you are rubbing your hands in front of your eyes. Feel the warm sensation produced by intense rubbing. After few seconds you should actually see your hands, even thou your eyes are closed. This means you are already in a Lucid Dream and all that's left is to stand up, levitate, roll out of the bed, fall through your bed, without using your physical body. It sounds hard and strange, but it's easy once you try (Only Nr. 1 doesn't require this step, because images will suck you into Lucid Dream themselves).

If all 3 techniques fail, cycle through them again, starting with Nr.1. For example, you woke up, applied Nr. 1, but it didn't work. Than you applied Nr. 2, but it didn't work either, finally you applied Nr. 3 which failed to produce any results. Go back to the Nr. 1 and go through all of them again. If there are no results visible after few cycles, go back to sleep and try it again on your other conscious awakening.

There are many more techniques focusing on different senses of your body and it works differently for every individual. I don't want to write all of them, because it would take forever. If, by any chance, this thread gets some attention, I will post more.

P.S. FILD or Finger Induced Lucid Dream is one of the techniques described above, but, for some reason, it was seperated and even named.

Important notes
*Do not try more than 3 - 4 times per week or you will end up getting Dry Spell. Why? Because unsuccessful experiences lead to the drop of motivation, which leads to the Dry Spell.

*Always analyze your experiences. Especally, if you failed. Write it in the comment section for advices.

*Find your own techniques, do not stick to the schedule.

Credit goes to me (Purebred) for writing this down. But all the information was taken from Michael Radugas books. Thank you.

----------


## Kaenthem

*
very good tutorial,but i have a Q ,why do you have to do WBTB?,i mean WBTB is used to raise your awerness and do a method after it ,what do you get from waking up for a WBTB and just fall asleep again and wake up for the deild,another Q,why shloudn't you do it more then 4 times per week,it can't effect your motivation if your mind accept that it will need practise to make this work,if you are aware of this you won't need to do it only 4 times per week.*

----------


## Purebred

WBTB is used not for raising your awareness. Waking up after 6 hours and than going back to sleep again increases the chance of Lucid Dream, because REM period appears early in the morning. And, as we all know, vividly recalled dreams mostly occur during REM sleep.

You might think that it is not effecting your motivation, but it does. Every fail increases the amount of doubt in your mind. Don't worry about trying 4 times per week. There is still high possibilty that you will get Lucid Dream on your break days. It might be DEILD, MILD or DILD and I'm not making that up. There are a lot of statistics proving this fact.

----------


## Kaenthem

> WBTB is used not for raising your awareness. Waking up after 6 hours and than going back to sleep again increases the chance of Lucid Dream, because REM period appears early in the morning. And, as we all know, vividly recalled dreams mostly occur during REM sleep.
> 
> You might think that it is not effecting your motivation, but it does. Every fail increases the amount of doubt in your mind. Don't worry about trying 4 times per week. There is still high possibilty that you will get Lucid Dream on your break days. It might be DEILD, MILD or DILD and I'm not making that up. There are a lot of statistics proving this fact.



belive me when i say,my motivation is not geting any where,i had 6 lds in 10 days ,how could it possiblly go down

----------


## Kaenthem

> WBTB is used not for raising your awareness. Waking up after 6 hours and than going back to sleep again increases the chance of Lucid Dream, because REM period appears early in the morning. And, as we all know, vividly recalled dreams mostly occur during REM sleep.
> 
> You might think that it is not effecting your motivation, but it does. Every fail increases the amount of doubt in your mind. Don't worry about trying 4 times per week. There is still high possibilty that you will get Lucid Dream on your break days. It might be DEILD, MILD or DILD and I'm not making that up. There are a lot of statistics proving this fact.



 actually it is used to raise your awreness,motivation,and confidanse,why do you think that WBTB increases the chance of having Lucid Dream?WBTB does that because of the three factors i said earlier

----------


## Purebred

> actually it is used to raise your awreness,motivation,and confidanse,why do you think that WBTB increases the chance of having Lucid Dream?WBTB does that because of the three factors i said earlier



Yes, it increases motivation, motivation is almost the same thing as confidence and awareness, which helps you get conscious awakenings. Now let me repeat myself. REM or Rapid Eye Movement sleep occurs at early morning. You dream, when you are REM sleeping. When you are dreaming, you get Lucid Dreams. So: Early morning - REM - Dreams - Lucid Dreams. if you didn't use WBTB than you would get conscious awakenings in the middle of a night, not during REM period and the possibility of having LD would decrease.

----------


## acillis

REM or Rapid Eye Movement sleep occurs at early morning? i thought you come to rem every 90 mins or so? maybe its better for people to get lucid in the earlier hours cause they are more refreshed and alert and there minds are more alert? not a bad read, showed me where i been going wrong lately, i havnt been aware enough

----------


## Taffy

> But don't use mantras, which are formed in future tense, like "*I will* succeed." Mantras like these leave space for doubts.








> mantra similar to this: "I won't move, when I wake up and *I will* remember to apply techniques."



 :Oh noes: 

EDIT: I really like step 5. I'll have to give this a try.

----------


## Purebred

> EDIT: I really like step 5. I'll have to give this a try.



I see what you did there  ::D: 
You shouldn't use mantras which are formed in future tense, when building motivation, which is required NOW. In the quote Nr.2 you were really talking about future. Get it?  ::D:

----------


## Purebred

> REM or Rapid Eye Movement sleep occurs at early morning? i thought you come to rem every 90 mins or so? maybe its better for people to get lucid in the earlier hours cause they are more refreshed and alert and there minds are more alert? not a bad read, showed me where i been going wrong lately, i havnt been aware enough



At early morning it occurs more often than every 90 mins. Because we are refreshed after all that non-REM sleep.

----------


## Taffy

> I see what you did there 
> You shouldn't use mantras which are formed in future tense, when building motivation, which is required NOW. In the quote Nr.2 you were really talking about future. Get it?



Yeah, that makes sense.

----------


## Kaenthem

> Yes, it increases motivation, motivation is almost the same thing as confidence and awareness, which helps you get conscious awakenings. Now let me repeat myself. REM or Rapid Eye Movement sleep occurs at early morning. You dream, when you are REM sleeping. When you are dreaming, you get Lucid Dreams. So: Early morning - REM - Dreams - Lucid Dreams. if you didn't use WBTB than you would get conscious awakenings in the middle of a night, not during REM period and the possibility of having LD would decrease.



actually,motivation is wanting that thing to happen and being exaited about it,confidanse means that you are sure that you will get that thing,as for awerness its knowing your surroundings,and being totly aware of your actions and such,its a big difference,and REM do not acur only in early morning hours,it also happens after 4.5,6,7.5,9,10.5 and go on,even if REM periods are longer in the morning ,i can just set my alarm after 6 hours of sleep and do a DEILD right after that,i don't have to wake up after 6 hours of sleep for WBTB then sleep then wake up again for DEILD

----------


## Purebred

You can't be motivated without being confident. Open wikipedia. REM occurs A LOT more often at early mornings, because you are refreshed after non-REM sleep you had during the night. DEILD, after alarm clock woke you up, is VERY hard to perform, because it makes you too alert.
Are you trying to find flaws for enjoyment?

----------


## Kaenthem

> You can't be motivated without being confident. Open wikipedia. REM occurs A LOT more often at early mornings, because you are refreshed after non-REM sleep you had during the night. DEILD, after alarm clock woke you up, is VERY hard to perform, because it makes you too alert.
> Are you trying to find flaws for enjoyment?



dude,don't get me wrong,but why the hell do i need to wake up for WBTB in the MORNING,i can wake up in the MORNING due to good recall,and preform DEILD right after that,you are telling me to wake up,preform WBTB,sleep,wake up again and do a DEILED,what do i get from that? please do not tell me that REM inn the morning is longer, i know, i am asking why the WBTB.

----------


## Purebred

> dude,don't get me wrong,but why the hell do i need to wake up for WBTB in the MORNING,i can wake up in the MORNING due to good recall,and preform DEILD right after that,you are telling me to wake up,preform WBTB,sleep,wake up again and do a DEILED,what do i get from that? please do not tell me that REM inn the morning is longer, i know, i am asking why the WBTB.



1. You can sleep with no worries for first 6 hours, because if you are not using WBTB, you woudn't know if you woke up in the middle of a night or in the early morning.
2. Your awareness increases, as you said.
3. Your motivation increases.
And the most important thing. It is a lot EASIER to focus your mind on DEILD after WBTB.

----------


## Choi

Don't forget to read the new updated SOBT (School of out of body experience) book where Michael describes new indirect techniques such as (Swimming technique, Hand rubbing and so on) and also provides other pracctioners descriptions of how their experiences felt like.

I can also mention that I made up my own indirect technique (Actions performed upon awakening to see if you are dreaming).

I don't know what I should call it, something cool hmm.. The Inner voice technique!  :Shades wink: 

What I do is that I imagine myself screaming and when I feel and here myself screaming for just a little bit, I amplify that sensation and then when it reaches it's peak I am dreaming and can just get up! 

Good guide Purebred and I would love to hear about your experience within the phase, have you for instance tried to proove OBEs?  ::D:  Because that's what I am currently trying to.

----------


## Purebred

> Don't forget to read the new updated SOBT (School of out of body experience) book where Michael describes new indirect techniques such as (Swimming technique, Hand rubbing and so on) and also provides other pracctioners descriptions of how their experiences felt like.
> 
> I can also mention that I made up my own indirect technique (Actions performed upon awakening to see if you are dreaming).
> 
> I don't know what I should call it, something cool hmm.. The Inner voice technique! 
> 
> What I do is that I imagine myself screaming and when I feel and here myself screaming for just a little bit, I amplify that sensation and then when it reaches it's peak I am dreaming and can just get up! 
> 
> Good guide Purebred and I would love to hear about your experience within the phase, have you for instance tried to proove OBEs?  Because that's what I am currently trying to.



Open up the new book of SOBT and ctrl+f LucidDreaming. you can find my experiences, which were posted in the Dream Jourbal of Dreamviews too.  :smiley: 
Wow. Tell me more about that screaming technique of yours.

----------


## Csorax

I've tried Michael Radugas indirect technique a few days ago, and everytime I woke up to practise the techniques I started sweating like crazy. Needless to say I didn't succeed. Now I'm trying to custumize this technique a little, even though Michael disapproves of such attempts. 

Sorry Michael

----------


## Purebred

Seriously? Sweating interupted your practice? Sorry, but that's very strange. You shouldn't customize techniques just because of that. But it's up to you...  :smiley:

----------


## Csorax

> Seriously? Sweating interupted your practice? Sorry, but that's very strange. You shouldn't customize techniques just because of that. But it's up to you...



True story.
In defense of Michael's technique, I have to admit that I wasn't very persisent with it, so maybe it would work out eventually. 
But with a little customizing by myself, I already managed to become semi lucid and had a few FA's in one night.

----------


## Purebred

> True story.
> In defense of Michael's technique, I have to admit that I wasn't very persisent with it, so maybe it would work out eventually. 
> But with a little customizing by myself, I already managed to become semi lucid and had a few FA's in one night.



At first, I wasn't persistent too, but once I tried with all my might, I succeeded. many times.  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Uh-Oh, competition!
I keed, great tutorial!
-whispers- check out mine guys.. (kidding)
I loved your methods for getting into the dream, they seem like they'd be great for staying concious!  :smiley: 
Nice work

----------


## Purebred

> Uh-Oh, competition!
> I keed, great tutorial!
> -whispers- check out mine guys.. (kidding)
> I loved your methods for getting into the dream, they seem like they'd be great for staying concious! 
> Nice work



No. We are in one  gank. We are pack of wolves.  ::D: 
Besides, there is a very very old DEILD tutorial of mine, but it wasn't very popular, so I decided to remake it now, since I have more experience than I had then.

----------


## CallmeSkarr

I'm not 100% sure i got this so correct me if i'm wrong.
1. Wake up after 4-6 hours of sleep
2. walk around for a while(have a drink or something)
3.get back into bed with a mantra (not future tense)
4.lie completely still
5. either observe eyelids, imaine rubbing hands etc.

----------


## Spyguy

Yeah, I read and tried it too. Didn't work out too great for me, but I failed to do it flawlessly. Every time I analyzed my attempts, found problems, solved them, had others, solved them, had the old probs, etc. I probably didn't try it for long enough though. I modified it a bit and added some stuff that works for me, and now I get my LD's (almost) nightly  ::D: 

Just in case it wasn't clear initially btw, the techniques listed here are not the only ones. Read the book to see them all, it would've been impossible for Purebred to tell literally everything from the book here. It is a great tutorial though  ::D:

----------


## Csorax

> Yeah, I read and tried it too. Didn't work out too great for me, but I failed to do it flawlessly. Every time I analyzed my attempts, found problems, solved them, had others, solved them, had the old probs, etc. I probably didn't try it for long enough though. I modified it a bit and added some stuff that works for me, and now I get my LD's (almost) nightly



Tell us more, what exactly did you add so it's effective to you?

----------


## Purebred

> I'm not 100% sure i got this so correct me if i'm wrong.
> 1. Wake up after 4-6 hours of sleep
> 2. walk around for a while(have a drink or something)
> 3.get back into bed with a mantra (not future tense)
> 4.lie completely still
> 5. either observe eyelids, imaine rubbing hands etc.



Yes. It's pretty much everything sumed up.  :smiley:

----------


## Purebred

> Yeah, I read and tried it too. Didn't work out too great for me, but I failed to do it flawlessly. Every time I analyzed my attempts, found problems, solved them, had others, solved them, had the old probs, etc. I probably didn't try it for long enough though. I modified it a bit and added some stuff that works for me, and now I get my LD's (almost) nightly 
> 
> Just in case it wasn't clear initially btw, the techniques listed here are not the only ones. Read the book to see them all, it would've been impossible for Purebred to tell literally everything from the book here. It is a great tutorial though



I'm glad you had success. I did too.
There is soooo much written in the book and I wrote down just the most important things.  ::roll::

----------


## xspectrum

Is it important to wake up on your own?  Or can I use an alarm clock to wake me up?

----------


## Purebred

> Is it important to wake up on your own?  Or can I use an alarm clock to wake me up?



You can use alarm clock for WBTB, but when you go back to bed witj an intention to get conscious awakening, you shouldn't use alarm clock. It makes you too alert.

----------


## yuppie11975

It said you qouted me.. whut?

----------


## CallmeSkarr

why thank you, last night after reading this i attempted it.
Lucid Dream count +1
thank you

----------


## Purebred

> why thank you, last night after reading this i attempted it.
> Lucid Dream count +1
> thank you



Tell me more about your experience.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Ctharlhie

So many wolf avatars *head explodes*

Nice guide, Purebred, like the emphasis on actual ways of re-entering the dream, good adaptation of Raduga's techniques  :smiley:

----------


## Choi

> Open up the new book of SOBT and ctrl+f LucidDreaming. you can find my experiences, which were posted in the Dream Jourbal of Dreamviews too. 
> Wow. Tell me more about that screaming technique of yours.



It's basically just thinking something or imagine a sound, if it feels vivid just imagine another sound and then another sound and the volume of that sound will get amplified.
But I imagine myself saying different things first and when it feels like I am actually talking I start imagine other sounds and then I separate.

----------


## Spyguy

> Tell us more, what exactly did you add so it's effective to you?



To begin with, I combined it with ADA. The rest of the modification is a bit hard to explain, but I'll try anyway  :tongue2:  WHen lying still after a wakeup, I go into something that is a bit similiar to the free-floating state of mind. I use the technique that I use to initially fall asleep (signature for the thread, it is a bit much to explain here), except for the fact that instead of fully throwing the conciousness away, I start visualizing the dream I had earlier, or the room I sleep in or something (which makes it a more simple form of DEILD than roulating a lot of techniques). The tricky part is to not just try to see the dream/the room/..., but actually feel it, and walk around in it, as if you are already there. Without moving your real body ofcourse. 
The last part is more of a mindset and stuff, but I'm probably going to make a thread on that soon enough, because it would take me a seriously long time to post it here. I'll send you the link when I've done it, because it might take a while.

----------


## CallmeSkarr

> Tell me more about your experience.







> So many wolf avatars *head explodes*
> 
> Nice guide, Purebred, like the emphasis on actual ways of re-entering the dream, good adaptation of Raduga's techniques



I set an alarm for 6 hours after i started to sleep, when i awoke i took a few minutes to wake up abit while just lying there in my bed.
I kept my thoughts on lucid dreaming and a mantra, i kept still and waited to fall asleep but then i started to feel as if there was someone in the room with me but i am aware of this happening on certain occasions to some people. I saw abit of a lightshow and at that time i decide to imagine i was rubbing my hands. After a few moments i could see my hands so i realized i was dreaming. I could still feel as if someone was in my room with me and actually there were.........well i could go on to talk about my dream but thats not what you want to hear.


Yes there are alot of wolf avatars, this is becaue Wolves Are Awesome.

----------


## Purebred

> It's basically just thinking something or imagine a sound, if it feels vivid just imagine another sound and then another sound and the volume of that sound will get amplified.
> But I imagine myself saying different things first and when it feels like I am actually talking I start imagine other sounds and then I separate.



Wow. Amazing. I'm trying this technique of yours too from now on.





> WHen lying still after a wakeup, I go into something that is a bit similiar to the free-floating state of mind..



In the Micheals book chapter, about how to perform WILD, you could find this long time ago. What I mean is, that you didn't modify the techniques, you just haven't read the whole book. Gotcha  :Shades wink: 





> The tricky part is to not just try to see the dream/the room/..., but actually feel it, and walk around in it, as if you are already there. Without moving your real body ofcourse.



There is a technique like this too.  :tongue2:

----------


## Csorax

> Wow. Amazing. I'm trying this technique of yours too from now on.
> 
> *In the Micheals book chapter*, about how to perform WILD, you could find this long time ago. What I mean is, that you didn't modify the techniques, you just haven't read the whole book. Gotcha



Which book do you mean? The SOBT book?






> To begin with, I combined it with ADA. The rest of the modification is a bit hard to explain, but I'll try anyway  WHen lying still after a wakeup, I go into something that is a bit similiar to the free-floating state of mind. I use the technique that I use to initially fall asleep (signature for the thread, it is a bit much to explain here), except for the fact that instead of fully throwing the conciousness away, I start visualizing the dream I had earlier, or the room I sleep in or something (which makes it a more simple form of DEILD than roulating a lot of techniques). The tricky part is to not just try to see the dream/the room/..., but actually feel it, and walk around in it, as if you are already there. Without moving your real body ofcourse. 
> The last part is more of a mindset and stuff, but I'm probably going to make a thread on that soon enough, because it would take me a seriously long time to post it here. I'll send you the link when I've done it, because it might take a while.



Seems interesting.. I will try that some time. Thx  :smiley:

----------


## Purebred

> Which book do you mean? The SOBT book?



Exactly.

----------


## Csorax

And on which page? Can't find it myself, sorry

----------


## Purebred

It's when he is talking about how to enter Lucid Dream with so called "Direct techniques" (WILD). He is mentioning and describing "free-floating state of mind" or something similar.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Csorax

Well gladys, last night i've became lucid with a WILD technique. It didnt' last very long, but it was sure long enough to drive around in ford mustang like a crazy-ass maniac. I will definitely try this again.  :smiley:

----------


## Purebred

> Well gladys, last night i've became lucid with a WILD technique. It didnt' last very long, but it was sure long enough to drive around in ford mustang like a crazy-ass maniac. I will definitely try this again.



A WILD technique from Radugas book?  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

I woke up in the middle of the night, but I moved so I'll have to try again tonight.

----------


## Csorax

> A WILD technique from Radugas book?



Not really, it's the "white dot technique" from exploring the world of lucid dreaming book.
In fact, I wasn't really trying. I just told myself about 5 times that I will LD tonight, then went to sleep. When I woke up randomly in the night, I thought "why not trying the white dot technique, if I am already awake ". Well, that was where the magic started.  :smiley: 

But I'm a bit sceptical if this works out again this night.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Not really, it's the "white dot technique" from exploring the world of lucid dreaming book.
> In fact, I wasn't really trying. I just told myself about 5 times that I will LD tonight, then went to sleep. When I woke up randomly in the night, I thought "why not trying the white dot technique, if I am already awake ". Well, that was where the magic started. 
> 
> But I'm a bit sceptical if this works out again this night.



If you're skeptical then it won't work.

Why is everyone so ready to doubt their own ability? I just don't get it.

----------


## Spyguy

> Wow. Amazing. I'm trying this technique of yours too from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Micheals book chapter, about how to perform WILD, you could find this long time ago. What I mean is, that you didn't modify the techniques, you just haven't read the whole book. Gotcha 
> 
> 
> There is a technique like this too.



 I did read it. Entirely. Three times. He did mention a tranquil mind, but free-floating feels different from just tranquil to me (perhaps it's just my wrong interpretation of the word though). And I didn't say it wasn't a technique, just that it's tricky  :tongue2:  What I meant by the modificaton is that I stopped roulating techniques and started using just the visualization (I think he called the sensory-motor visualization in the book), because I find it really hard to roulate techniques and stuff without thinking, and that takes me out of the right state of mind. I also meant adding the ADA and my way of falling asleep quikly etc.

----------


## Purebred

> I did read it. Entirely. Three times. He did mention a tranquil mind, but free-floating feels different from just tranquil to me (perhaps it's just my wrong interpretation of the word though). And I didn't say it wasn't a technique, just that it's tricky  What I meant by the modificaton is that I stopped roulating techniques and started using just the visualization (I think he called the sensory-motor visualization in the book), because I find it really hard to roulate techniques and stuff without thinking, and that takes me out of the right state of mind. I also meant adding the ADA and my way of falling asleep quikly etc.



Well. You might be right. But don't you think that thinking, when performing a specific technique, brings you laps of consciousness he is mentioning?

----------


## Spyguy

> Well. You might be right. But don't you think that thinking, when performing a specific technique, brings you laps of consciousness he is mentioning?



Theoretically, yes, that would be the case. But I really needed to focus to remember the techniques and how to perform the exactly, and that wakes my brain up. Perhaps I should've just given myself more time to adapt to 1 set of techniques. I'll try slowly adding in other techniques to increase my chances  :wink2:

----------


## Fausto

I usually go to bed at like 10-10 30 and i have to wake up at 6 30 am on weekdays. That leaves me about 8 to 8 1/2 hours of sleep. Last night, I went to sleep at 10 30 and set like 4 alarms around 3 40, 3 50, 4 00, and 4: 05 because I wanted to make sure I'd be waken up. I woke up by myself at like 3 30 and went to the bathroom, got a sip of water, and stretched while repeating and doing the things to get my motivation up. So it took me about 10 minutes to go back to sleep, and then I just never woke up in the window of opportunity that I had until my alarm clock went off for me to actually get up. So I guess my question would be, how would you make sure that you awaken after doing the WBTB?

----------

